# Long 1400 backhoe stabilizer hydraulic cylinder lockout valve



## Joz_Megy (May 6, 2020)

I just recently replaced one of my hydraulic lines and was hoping to have the air bleed out on its own while operating with no load. Well, it didn't quite happen like that. Seems like the hydraulic oil level went too low on an incline and I got air in my circuits. I still have most of my cylinders working (filled up my reservoir) except my left stabilizer which is stuck in a fully extended position. This cylinder is equipped with a lockout valve preventing it from settling on heavy load hence why it stays in a fully extended position. Below is the picture of the lines and possible release screws I am not familiar with. Do you have any suggestions on how to proceed to lower the stabilizer?


----------

